# Vintage Omega Repair Question



## lakitu (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi I have a 1950's Seamaster and think it needs a new mainspring. Problem is I cannot do this myself. Any good watch repair companies out there you can recommend? I don't want to send it to Omega as they're charging too much. Also based in the UK. Thank you.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Whereabouts in the UK are you based? There's some good independent watch makers out and someone might have a recommendation for one local to you.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

lakitu said:


> Hi I have a 1950's Seamaster and think it needs a new mainspring. Problem is I cannot do this myself. Any good watch repair companies out there you can recommend? I don't want to send it to Omega as they're charging too much. Also based in the UK. Thank you.


Theres a guy in Liverpool. Phoenix watch repairs. He has workd on a few rolex's and Tag Heuer's owned by a friend of mine over the years and really knows his stuff...reasonably priced too. details below

Info from http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place?hl=en&biw=905&bih=539&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=phoenix+watch+repairs+liverpool&fb=1&gl=uk&hq=phoenix+watch+repairs&hnear=Liverpool,+Merseyside&cid=8181341497078153432

13a Richmond Street

Liverpool, Merseyside L1 1EE

0151 708 6437


----------



## lakitu (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you for both your replies, I'm going to check out phoenix as I used to live in liverpool a few years back. Thank you.



jimbo1878 said:


> lakitu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have a 1950's Seamaster and think it needs a new mainspring. Problem is I cannot do this myself. Any good watch repair companies out there you can recommend? I don't want to send it to Omega as they're charging too much. Also based in the UK. Thank you.
> ...


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

I had a 1954 Seamaster with a broken mainspring - I sent to Chris Heal (www.chealwatch.com) in Rye, Sussex - he serviced it and replaced the mainspring and the cost was Â£60 - difficult to beat that. Oh and the watch worked perfectly afterwards. I've just sent him my Constellation so that's a good recommendation.


----------



## ianlib (Sep 27, 2008)

I recommend http://www.watchworks.co.uk/


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

lakitu said:


> Hi I have a 1950's Seamaster and think it needs a new mainspring. Problem is I cannot do this myself. Any good watch repair companies out there you can recommend? I don't want to send it to Omega as they're charging too much. Also based in the UK. Thank you.


Omega in Switzerland. Send it to them.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

chrisx74 said:


> lakitu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have a 1950's Seamaster and think it needs a new mainspring. Problem is I cannot do this myself. Any good watch repair companies out there you can recommend? I don't want to send it to Omega as they're charging too much. Also based in the UK. Thank you.
> ...


You cant just say that it depends on the person and the watch, To send a watch to Bienne for a service or refurbishment costs and can cost more than the watch is worth. While I may do ir just to keep a shiny thing working not everyone can or would


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

lakitu said:


> Hi I have a 1950's Seamaster and think it needs a new mainspring. Problem is I cannot do this myself. Any good watch repair companies out there you can recommend? I don't want to send it to Omega as they're charging too much. Also based in the UK. Thank you.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Essex Clock and Watch Clinic. Very good repairer in Essex. Google for details


----------



## wruk (Oct 24, 2010)

www.watchrepairuk.com


----------

